# identify a French brand of a cleaver?



## valdim (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi there,
I saw somebody offering a cleaver with the attached logo chiseled on it.
Anybody can recognize the brand?
Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## stringer (Jan 27, 2022)

valdim said:


> Hi there,
> I saw somebody offering a cleaver with the attached logo chiseled on it.
> Anybody can recognize the brand?
> Thanks in advance for your opinions.View attachment 162959


Never heard of it, but it looks like they're still around

Au Nain Knives






Au Nain Knives


The traditional company Au Nain, situated in Thiers, offers professional cutlery smithing par excellence. The small town in the French region of Auvergne ha




www.gourmet-web.com


----------



## valdim (Jan 27, 2022)

stringer said:


> Never heard of it, but it looks like they're still around
> 
> Au Nain Knives
> 
> ...


Yeah...that's it - "At gnome's"
Thanks a lot @stringer!


----------



## KingShapton (Jan 28, 2022)

There is more information about Au Nain on the site






Au Nain - Coutellerie professionnelle


High-quality copper pots, chopping blocks, kitchen knives buy online!




www.gourmet-web.com





Old carbon knives (CX75 steel)








Au Nain Carbon Steel Knives


Razor-sharp tools for cooking aficionados: High carbon steel (XC75) knives by Au Nain Couteliers They are discernable by their black beechwood handles and f




www.gourmet-web.com





A recent Au Nain cleaver (which appears to be only offered on the German site, but the site can be translated with google translate)








Au Nain Hackmesser - Feuille - 24 cm


Vom alten Schlag: Metzgerblatt aus Frankreich - Au Nain Hackmesser - Feuille - 24 cm Das kraftvolle "Feuille de boucher" (Metzgerblatt, Gewicht: 800 g) weis




www.gourmet-web.de





That might be interesting compared to your old cleaver.


----------



## valdim (Jan 28, 2022)

Thank you, @KingShapton! Last night I went through the .com site, but did't know about the .de version.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 28, 2022)

Please be aware what a French cleaver is being used for: going through bones, without causing splitting. It has hardly an edge to speak of. The edge is where two convex faces meet under an obtuse angle.


----------



## valdim (Jan 28, 2022)

Benuser said:


> The edge is where to convex faces meet under an obtuse angle


I did not get that...


----------



## valdim (Jan 28, 2022)

valdim said:


> I did not get that...


Got it. but yeah...I guess this cleaver has a fat choil and it is designed to break bones, split pigs heads, etc. 
Exactly what I want.


----------

